# VW Kit



## kickngas (Feb 3, 2011)

Would you consider selling the controller only?





onegreenev said:


> Bump. Lithium cells and charger have been sold. Still have the Motor and Controller. Priced at $1800 firm
> 
> Local pickup in Marysville, CA is preferred.


----------

